# VinylExpress r series ll Cutting weird



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the vinylexpress R series ll plotter and I have been using it with signblazer software for over 8 months...all of the sudden it started to cut lettering in pieces...Some letters it will cut the letter correct but others like the A it will cut one side but make other side look like a triangle.I have the VE Lxi software that came with plotter so i tried using it...thinking my signblazer maybe going bad but it does the same thing....sometimes the program will freeze all together...When i go to send my work to plotter for cutting i have always had to unplug usb cord and plug back in to get it to communicate....Any ideas would really be appreciated....Thank you in advance....


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

PLEASE anyone ....I really have no clue on this one......


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

It is a bottom of the line cutter with little memory and is overloaded easily. If you are serious about cutting look to upgrade to a better machine as soon as you can.


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

why do you think it just started doing this out of the blue.....I have cut much bigger things with no problem in past? So you don't think it is a software or computer problem....someone said it maybe my usb port? any thoughts on that.....Thank you so much for input....plotter was a gift....


tcrowder said:


> It is a bottom of the line cutter with little memory and is overloaded easily. If you are serious about cutting look to upgrade to a beter machine as soon as you can.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't think it has anything to do with your computer of software. I think it is just a poor base model machine with many quirks and glitches. I think you will find anyone that started out with an R series cutter that does any decent amount of cutting more than likely upgraded rather quickly.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

bbuffkin08 said:


> I have the vinylexpress R series ll plotter and I have been using it with signblazer software for over 8 months...all of the sudden it started to cut lettering in pieces...Some letters it will cut the letter correct but others like the A it will cut one side but make other side look like a triangle.I have the VE Lxi software that came with plotter so i tried using it...thinking my signblazer maybe going bad but it does the same thing....sometimes the program will freeze all together...When i go to send my work to plotter for cutting i have always had to unplug usb cord and plug back in to get it to communicate....Any ideas would really be appreciated....Thank you in advance....


Your cutter is a Sign Warehouse cutter and have you tried reaching out to them or asking on their forum regarding your issue? If the problem you are having is a common problem with this cutter then possibly the cause and fix has been addressed so I would start there. 

Post back if you find the cause as I find it interesting that this just started happening after many months of use. The communication problems you describe makes me think it maybe a computer issue but who knows. 

Katrina


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel your pain. As someone above mentioned, I started out with an R series and I upgraded within a couple of months. 
Katrina, I did try to reach out to SW... I even had the special plan where I was supposed to get some superior level of customer support. Supposed to. I'll leave it at that. :-/


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh so much for thinking someone gave me a nice gift....no it was the thought that counts.....If I can't resolve I will have no choice but to upgrade...Thank you again....


tcrowder said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with your computer of software. I think it is just a poor base model machine with many quirks and glitches. I think you will find anyone that started out with an R series cutter that does any decent amount of cutting more than likely upgraded rather quickly.


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

See that was my thinking...been using 8 plus months never a single issue....all i was cutting was the word cobalt...3 inches tall and 22 inches long....and it just cut crazy.....Everytime I go to use it I always have to unplug the usb and plug back in for it to communicate with my computer...so that is why I thought maybe my usb plug went bad....is there such a thing...I tried using one of my other ports but got no response with plotter....I will try to contact signwarehouse and see where it get....Thank you....



veedub3 said:


> Your cutter is a Sign Warehouse cutter and have you tried reaching out to them or asking on their forum regarding your issue? If the problem you are having is a common problem with this cutter then possibly the cause and fix has been addressed so I would start there.
> 
> Post back if you find the cause as I find it interesting that this just started happening after many months of use. The communication problems you describe makes me think it maybe a computer issue but who knows.
> 
> Katrina


----------



## bbuffkin08 (Dec 19, 2011)

Do you mind if I ask want you upgraded to and are you happyThank you


DivineBling said:


> I feel your pain. As someone above mentioned, I started out with an R series and I upgraded within a couple of months.
> Katrina, I did try to reach out to SW... I even had the special plan where I was supposed to get some superior level of customer support. Supposed to. I'll leave it at that. :-/


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

bbuffkin08 said:


> Do you mind if I ask want you upgraded to and are you happyThank you


Well, I upgraded to a GCC Bengal. I liked it but I didn't like that there was no LCD display on it and I had to use the VLCD program to change settings. It was kind of a pain. Then I got a GCC Puma III but didn't need the optical eye so I downgraded to the GCC Expert Pro, which is the same thing but without the optical eye. And yes, I'm very happy with it!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I feel your pain. As someone above mentioned, I started out with an R series and I upgraded within a couple of months.
> Katrina, I did try to reach out to SW... I even had the special plan where I was supposed to get some superior level of customer support. Supposed to. I'll leave it at that. :-/


Wow! That's not good! I would be :-/ also!


----------



## agguilar (Apr 30, 2010)

check to see if your text is in curves and in flexi change the curve quality to low and the packet size


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

bbuffkin08 said:


> ....all i was cutting was the word cobalt....


Have you tried cutting an older design of about the same size to see what it does?

That will at least tell you if it's a cutter/software/USB problem versus a bad file.


----------



## OneOffDesigns (Apr 21, 2012)

Is the font that you are using a downloaded font? Did you check it in wireframe to see if the erroneous lines are in the letter itself?


----------



## hathawaynorth (Jun 25, 2015)

If your R-Series cutter is is making random or incomplete cuts, it’s possible that it is receiving information too quickly to process. Make these changes for a more fluid transfer of information to the cutter. 
Increase the speed on the cutter. We recommend running at the maximum speed of 600. If greater detail is needed you can lower the speed, but it should never drop below 400.
Open your Cut/Plot window and go to the third tab (Options). In the Driver Options field make sure all colors are set to None. If they are set to Cut, you can change it by clicking Edit.
In the fourth tab (Advanced) you’ll want to make sure everything is unchecked except Overcut and that Overcut is set to 0.05in.
Click on Properties at the top of the screen. This will open the Default Job Properties window. Go to the third tab (Cut). Make sure Knife Offset is checked and set to 0.011in.
In that same tab, click on Cutter Options. In this window change the drop down box from Cut to None. Hit OK and save all of these settings.


----------

